# Hey guys.



## Richard Feynman (Aug 27, 2008)

I write a lot, but it's not my primary interest. I'll be a college freshman next year on my way to getting a degree in Physics and Applied Mathematics. I'm pretty young.

Ever since I was a child I have loved books. My appreciation is more for the technical kind, but I think Harry Potter rocked my world enough to create a love for fiction. I am glad, too. I never would've discovered my favorite author through combinatorics. 

I am absolutely obsessed with science and I question everything. I don't take criticism harshly. I think anybody who is satisfied with their work is a fool. 

I've got a girlfriend. Her name's Lauren. She's amazing. Lol.


----------



## moderan (Aug 27, 2008)

Greetings. Never would have guessed that you have an interest in physics *chuckles*


----------



## Richard Feynman (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol. My name is after an amazing American Physicist. xD


----------



## moderan (Aug 27, 2008)

*nods* I know. Poorly executed sarcasm. Welcome to WF.


----------



## Richard Feynman (Aug 27, 2008)

I liked your music you have on MySpace, btw.

Especially Aquapocalypse.


----------



## moderan (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Kinbote (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome Richard. Hope you like it here.

K.


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome to WF, Richard.  Glad to have you here with us.  Harry Potter rocked my world too (and I love that you use the expression 'rock my world'.  I haven't heard anyone say it in years.  )


----------



## Shinn (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to WF


----------



## Nickie (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello to you, Richard, and welcome to AW. Science only interests me in the sense that it creates things I can use, but I never wonder how they work!


Nickie


----------



## KangTheMad (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome! Be nice to Nickie, don't love Roxane when she comes back, cause shes mine, Don't get on the bad side of Sam Winchester, Don't EVER mention writers block around him either, and above all...DON'T anger the gazeeboo. DON'T.


----------

